# The Burnt Stump



## john_159

A number of years ago I found a large burnt stump piece of driftwood. I kept it in the flowerbed in hopes of using it once I garner the energy to construct a tank large enough for it to go in. I ended up finally getting a 90-gallon tank from a friend who was using it for saltwater fish. 

After cleaning:









Construction materials:









Plants were all from local nurseries









Used the rope/silicone/coco fiber method to create some vines. Really liked the technique and how the vines turned out. Hopefully they hold up.









Full tank shot, freshly planted









Close up of burnt stump









I installed a misting system within the tank using access in the corner. No drilling needed.









Some specs:
-Background is great stuff/silicone/tree fern and coco
-Tank is self draining once water gets to a certain level it travels through a tube into a bucket below the tank, within the stand
-Light is a high output T5. Very impressed with initial growth
-Custom lid with glass cut from Lowe's and siliconed piano hinges. Very simple, cheap, and efficient.
-No fan, but I did modify a Mag-Float by siliconing the scrubbing side. Works ok.


Likely will house 3 or 4 Bakuis tincs.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## john_159

Here's another angle on the centerpiece of the tank


----------



## Trey

Love it bro, looks awesome!


----------



## GRIMM

Sweet tank. Nice stump too!


I told that to an amputee the other day, and they didnt find it very ammusing. I hope you are different....


----------



## rigel10

Oddball. I like the burnt stump. The viv is nice.


----------



## IEatBugs

GRIMM that made me chuckle! Thanks.

John your tank looks really good, that is really a nice piece of stump you have, great idea to hold onto it for sure.


----------



## diggenem

Very nice!!! I like how you planted it!


----------



## Thickthighs

I really like this one of my favorite vivs I have seen on the site for sure.


----------



## Pubfiction

Turn the stump into an spring tail culture. Water, charcoal throw down some yeast.


----------



## john_159

Ha! Good idea.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

I love this...looks great!
Good use of space!


----------



## imbastos

Awesome! That stump is bada$$!


----------



## snake54320

Haven't seen such a pretty tank in a while ! 
Congrats, hope to see updates ....


----------



## TheCoop

Great job! Looks amazing!


----------



## Styx

That is incredible.


----------



## lhoy

Love the layout, the stump is a great centerpiece.


----------



## kitcolebay

I was just told about this and had to search it out. To quote someone else..."It's Badass!". Love it! 

Your beautiful viv and Grimm's joke, just ended the evening very well! Got that nasty taste out of my mouth after reading the horrible train wreck of a thread about the vent colony setup.

Thanks for sharing. Perfect stump well done! I'd love to find something like that for a 65g hex I hope to be working on later this year.

-Chris


----------



## john_159

Thanks for the replies! Growing in nicely right now and I'm working the kinks out. Should get 4 Bakhuis into it in the next few months. Updates coming.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Just saw this thread, I really like the tank. It looks real nice!


----------



## frogfreak

Love it! Well done.


----------



## john_159

*Re: The Burnt Stump Update*

Here's an update after some growth. The creeping fig is taking off, as is the aluminum plant.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

It looks great! It's filling in nicely.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Gorgeous, simply gorgeous. That's all that needs to be said.

BUT, I'll say more. I truly love the tank and the stump fits perfectly! The plants look superb as well. Keep us updated on the bakhuis group too, I would really like hear how they like the tank.


----------



## bradlyb

It looks like he put some Leucs in there.

Phenomenal tank, making me reconsider my build idea for a 40g I have been planning!


----------



## FroggyKnight

bradlyb said:


> It looks like he put some Leucs in there.


Oh, i guess he did! I missed the little guy in the picture


----------



## john_159

Thanks! The leucs are temporary until the bakhuis group is ready for that sized tank.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Is there any way we could see a plant list? I would like to make a miniature version of your viv


----------



## hydrophyte

That stump really is cool. That was a great find.


----------



## Draco

Great terrarium! Did you drill a hole through the bottom of it for your drainage tube?


----------



## Supernova26

Very nice viv. The plants fit really well.


----------



## kitcolebay

Said it once, I'll say it again...BAD ASS!  Love it!

No doubt about it, that stump is a unique and beautiful centerpiece! 

-Chris


----------



## duyisalilazn

Wow, amazing tank! Definitely a source of inspiration. Sub'd


----------



## dragonkeeper

Wow, that is one nice huge and very nice tank. Did you bake or treat that stump in any way before using it?


----------



## ngeno626

that is an awesome idea I never thought about a 'burnt' build...might have to try that in a smaller viv.
btw it looks great!!


----------



## Julio

Tank looks pretty amazing, nicely done!


----------



## snake54320

Congrats! Beautiful viv !
I really the layout as well as the plants you chose.
Whatsoever, have you considered kyoto moss for the stump ?


----------



## Rasmus

Very inspirational! Now, where do I find myself a burnt stump...


----------



## john_159

*Re: The Burnt Stump - Updates March 2014*

Here's some updated shots of the tank. A few plants have been added/taken away, but not much has changed besides growth. Added some jungle pods to give the tank a little standing water. I moved the leucs out and added 0.0.5 Bakhuis tincs. They are still small and pretty shy, although one with SLS is pretty bold and still hanging on. 

Full tank shot









Close up of the left side









Inhabitants









Thanks for looking


----------



## john_159

And to answer a few question I missed from earlier posts the stump wasn't treated before going in the tank. I think that turned out well as it had a colony of springtails on it that I didn't know about. And I haven't considered moss for the stump, as I wanted to keep most of it moss free to accent the burnt part of it.


----------



## Dlanigan

Looks incredible!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrophyte

That looks awesome! I like the way you placed those nut pods. 

One could find all kinds of really cool wood pieces out in the woods. I have wondered about semi-sterilizing large stumps and logs. There are plenty of beneficial micro-critters that could ride in on a stump, but you could also introduce harmful mites and other stuff. I wouldn't want earthworms in a viv. I was thinking about making a solar oven with a big bin or tub of some kind covered with clear poly sheeting to cook the piece in the hot sun for several days. It might not heat all the way through, but I bet that would kill most stuff.



john_159 said:


> Full tank shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the left side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inhabitants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


----------



## Ryanh1284

Love the tank looks awesome


----------



## Elsongha

Your vivarium looks very natural looking and beautiful! Lucky find with the burnt stump.  Great job!!


----------



## hydrophyte

Any updates?


----------



## JayC

Wow the tank is really amazing. I keep bakhuis too! Love them so much. And creeping fig growth is just..awesome.impressive. How long did it take to cover up like that? I have some creeping fig in my tank for 7month mines are barely growing..


----------



## john.pate

This is amazing job well done.


----------



## john_159

Here's an update on this tank. Unfortunately, the stump didn't work out. The stump had some sort of black mold or fungus that spread to other wood, substrate, and plants, and had to be removed.

My next idea for the tank was to make a tank reminiscent of how I'd seen D. auratus in the wild in Costa Rica 10+ years ago (the reason I got into darts in the first place). My first experience with them was walking the edge of a stream bed filled with smooth gray rocks near the Rio Pacuare. The frogs were concentrated in debris piles and wrack lines (sometimes in full sunlight) and at the transition zone of the rocky stream bed and the leaf-littered, rich soiled forest edge. Because I already had a background mimicking a soil bank, I optioned to have this tank represent that transition zone.

I ordered rocks from Vivarium Works (impressed with everything from quality to service) and decided to make a "rock scape" as my hard scape. Plants I wanted to keep simple- green, vining, and easy. I wanted the frogs to be noticeably visible, like I remember from Costa Rica.

Few weeks into planting


















Rock detail









The frogs (5 Costa Rican Green and Black auratus)









Thanks for looking!


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice! Those Vivarium Works replicas are perfect in there.


----------



## Mohlerbear

Looks sweet. I rafted rio pacuare 3 years ago. I didn't see any frogs in the jungle though 😐. Can't wait to see this grow in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FroggyKnight

Wow! The rock landscape looks really good! Kuddos to the guys at vivarium works and to you for the great use of their product 

Its hard to say which version I like more, the on with the stump or this one. I'm surprised to say I'm leaning towards the present version! The auratus look really nice in there, too 

John


----------



## Barry Thomas

Looks great! I love that you are replicating the environment that you visited and witnessed the frog in. That is awesome.


----------



## jpstod

Love the set up.
Love how it has grown in.


----------



## rickdogg

Nice viv! One of the best I've seen.


----------



## diggenem

The stump was great sorry it didn't work out, but the rock work looks even better!


----------



## jimmy rustles

hydrophyte said:


> . I wouldn't want earthworms in a viv.


What's bad about earthworms? I have some in the soil of my gecko vivarium as they're good for cleaning the feces along with the white isopods and springtails, any bad interactions with the frogs?


----------



## Cutterfly

This looks absolutely outstanding to me!
The burnt stump as well as the rocks... that's one (two) of the most beautiful setups I've ever seen


----------



## john_159

Thanks for the replies. The rocks are really well done and I would recommend them to anyone. They are weathering nicely and looking more and more realistic. I'll post some updates when the plants grow in and when I hopefully get some breeding activity.


----------



## papa_mcknight

Would love to see some updates on this tank


----------



## Arena-Blanca

I would also love some updates! Amazing looking Viv


----------



## john_159

Thanks for the interest! Not a lot has changed other than some of the vines taking off and some getting a little burnt. The rocks have also weathered nicely as has the leaf litter.

Shot from November









Detail on rocks with a few frogs









Quick bad shot from recently


----------



## papa_mcknight

This tank just makes you look as though you own the boldest auratus in the world, I love it


----------



## john_159

I've been happy with their boldness although I do try to take photos after feeding. A few are out most of the day but all 5 are out for a few hours after feeding.


----------



## spyder 1.0

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...15gal-vertical-tree-vivarium.html#post2215369

I got different bouts of fungal outbursts but my environment is quite stable now. I would have waited out the storm as that stump is badass. Do you still have it? I'd love to get ahold of it.


----------



## traygp

john_159 said:


> Thanks for the interest! Not a lot has changed other than some of the vines taking off and some getting a little burnt. The rocks have also weathered nicely as has the leaf litter.
> 
> Shot from November
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail on rocks with a few frogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick bad shot from recently


Are the rocks one piece or are they individual? I definitely doing the rocks in my next 56g!!!


----------



## john_159

spyder 1.0 said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...15gal-vertical-tree-vivarium.html#post2215369
> 
> I got different bouts of fungal outbursts but my environment is quite stable now. I would have waited out the storm as that stump is badass. Do you still have it? I'd love to get ahold of it.


I do still have it and could probably have waited it out a little longer but I was ready for a new tank design. PM me and maybe we can work something out with the stump.


----------



## john_159

traygp said:


> Are the rocks one piece or are they individual? I definitely doing the rocks in my next 56g!!!



The rocks are individual. I can't say enough about how good these things look in person. A few of the smaller rocks are held in place with toothpicks, which slide right in the bottom and give some support.


----------



## fbazin

john_159 said:


> Thanks for the replies. The rocks are really well done and I would recommend them to anyone. They are weathering nicely and looking more and more realistic. I'll post some updates when the plants grow in and when I hopefully get some breeding activity.


Are the rocks "360 degree view", or is there a surface that is flat are opened?


----------



## peiji

I had envisioned doing something similar using Vivarium Works smooth rocks and came across your photos on Pintrest. Well done BTW. Just curious... did you attach the rocks to great stuff or anything or are they just stacked on one another? Are you worried about the frogs getting back behind the rocks at all and never coming out?


----------



## john_159

The rocks have a flat surface but it's easily hidden if you want it to be.

The rocks are stacked but are supported with packed sphagnum and toothpicks. I also filled most cracks with sphagnum but left gaps for hiding spots, which the frogs utilize daily.

Updated shot from a few days ago


----------



## Merkwood

I'm really impressed with how well your Rockwork displays your frogs. Very well done tank.


----------



## diggenem

john_159 said:


> The rocks have a flat surface but it's easily hidden if you want it to be.
> 
> The rocks are stacked but are supported with packed sphagnum and toothpicks. I also filled most cracks with sphagnum but left gaps for hiding spots, which the frogs utilize daily.
> 
> Updated shot from a few days ago


Would you be mad if I copied your design on this build? I liked the stump but the rock pile look is simply stunning. I love the way the gray contrasts with all of the green. I think this is my _new_ favorite viv! Awesome work again!


----------



## Judy S

It is indeed a beautiful tank...and the kind of place where one would find frogs...How many rocks do you have in there, and can you give us a ballpark figure what the rocks cost?? I really love the very natural appearance....


----------



## chillplants

I was floored by the beauty of the stump originally, but the rocks seem to work even better. Plenty of places for the frogs to hide, but also provides a lot of viewing opportunities too.


----------



## john_159

diggenem said:


> Would you be mad if I copied your design on this build? I liked the stump but the rock pile look is simply stunning. I love the way the gray contrasts with all of the green. I think this is my _new_ favorite viv! Awesome work again!


The contrast certainly was one of the main draws to the tank idea. Thanks!




> It is indeed a beautiful tank...and the kind of place where one would find frogs...How many rocks do you have in there, and can you give us a ballpark figure what the rocks cost?? I really love the very natural appearance...


I believe I have 23 rocks in there. From the VW choices I have 7 of the "smooth" medium rocks, 15 or so of the small rocks, and a large custom rock. Very reasonable price for the effort. Check the website for prices.


----------



## Dawna

This is my first gander at this thread....what a gorgeous Viv! Makes me wanna go bigger! Subscribed.


----------



## Igot99problems

Love the rocks! Beautiful tank


----------



## Tykie

This is inspiring! I have a lot of work to do!


----------



## john_159

Another update on this take if anyone is interested. With the T5 all the vines went crazy so this is a shot after some pretty substantial cut backs and a few replantings. The Syngonium is doing great and is a surprise every few weeks for where it will pop up. Love that plant. 



















Thanks for looking.

John


----------



## diggenem

Beautiful. Love the saturated green look

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10

I like this natural look! Very nice!


----------

